# La réunion s'est prolongée d'une heure / durant une heure



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjours à tous et à toutes,

Je sais qu'on dit "la réunion s'est prolongée jusqu'à minuit" par exemple.

Mais quand on veut spécifier la durée de temps, quel serait la préposition appropriée ?

_"La réunion s'est prolongée *d'*une heure"_ est ce qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans ce cas, on peut utiliser une préposition telle que "pendant", "durant", etc...


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec snarkhunter. Si tu dis "La réunion s'est prolongée d'une heure", cela veut dire qu'elle a durée une heure de plus que ce qui était prévu, et pas qu'elle a duré juste une heure.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

supercalifragilistic said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec snarkhunter. Si tu dis "La réunion s'est prolongée d'une heure", cela veut dire qu'elle a durée une heure de plus que ce qui était prévu, et pas qu'elle a duré juste une heure.



Mais c'est exactement ce que je voulais exprimer ! 

La durée de la réunion a été prévue entre 13h et 16h...mais malheureusement elle a été clôturée à 17h.

Alors quelle est la différence entre "s'est prolongée *d'*une heure" et "s'est prolongée *durant* une heure" ? 

Il me semble qu'il y ait une certaine ambiguïté dans une phrase telle que:

_"la réunion s'est prolongée jusqu'à minuit". _

Quand je lis cette phrase il y a deux façon de l'interpréter:

A) la durée de la réunion a été prévue jusqu'à minuit
B) Elle aurait dû être clôturée plus tôt, mais elle a quand même duré jusqu'à minuit

Y a-t-il un grammairien émérite qui pourrait m'éclairer ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Il n'y a guère de différence entre "d'une" et "durant" dans ce cas : tout au plus peut-on dire que "d'une" exprime plutôt une "quantité" (... de temps !), et "durant", une _durée_.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc:

La réunion s'est prolongée *d'*une heure/*durant *une heure: 
= elle a duré une heure plus longtemps que prévu

mais:

La réunion s'est prolongée *durant *une heure:
= elle a duré une heure.


----------



## Ravenclaw

à mon avis: oui

"Se prolonger *durant" *a deux significations:
- durer
- durer plus longtemps que prévu

"se prolonger *de"* n'a qu'un seule signification:
- durer plus longtemps que prévu

Un natif devrait toutefois confirmer.

Entre parenthèses: je ne suis pas sûre s'il est correct de dire: _"la durée a été prévue jusqu'à minuit". _


----------



## Xence

Je rejoins Pure_Yvesil sur l'ambiguïté d'employer _durant _pour signifier un supplément temporel.

Exemple : _L'entretien était prévu pour durer un quart d'heure, mais il s'est prolongé *durant *une heure. ---> L'entretien s'est prolongé *de *trois quarts d'heure._

Dire, dans ce cas, que _l'entretien s'est prolongé *durant *trois quarts d'heure_ serait pour le moins déroutant, à mon sens...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pure_Yvesil said:


> La réunion s'est prolongée *durant *une heure = elle a duré une heure.


 Non, le verbe _(se) prolonger_ désigne exclusivement *une durée (ou une distance) plus longue que prévu*. Le seul sens possible de ces phrases est donc le suivant :

_La réunion s'est prolongée *durant *une heure._ = La réunion a duré *une heure de plus* (que prévu).
_L'entretien était prévu pour durer un quart d'heure, mais il s'est prolongé *durant *une heure._ = L'entretien a duré une heure et quart.

Pour dire que la durée totale a été finalement d'une heure, on dira :

_L'entretien était prévu pour durer un quart d'heure, mais il a finalement *duré* une heure._


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je m'en doutais, mais le post de *supercalifragilistic *m'a dérouté 


_Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec snarkhunter. Si tu dis "La réunion s'est prolongée d'une heure", cela veut dire qu'elle a durée une heure de plus que ce qui était prévu,* et pas* qu'elle a duré juste une heure.


_

Donc en conclusion: "se prolonger de/durant" désigne un supplément temporel ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Supercalifragilistic dit pourtant exactement la même chose que moi… En tout cas, _se prolonger_ indique effectivement un supplément temporel (ou spatial).


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Oui, mais il me semblait que Supercalifragilistic faisait une distinction entre "se prolonger *de*" et "se prolonger *durant*/*pendant*", d'autant plus que snarkhunter proposait les prépositions "durant" et "pendant".


----------



## Ravenclaw

C'est vrai que ce n'était pas trop clair. On dirait que le deuxième post propose une autre option (durant/pendant) et que le troisième post de superf. semble confirmer qu'il faut employer "durant/pendant" comme préposition car elle comporte un autre sens.


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello, du moment que l'on utilise le verbe "*se prolonger*", c'est que la durée prévue a été dépassée. Au foot on appelle bien "prolongations" le temps que l'on rajoute à la durée initiale du match. 

 Comme tu avais écrit :


> Mais quand on veut spécifier la durée de temps, quel serait la préposition appropriée ?



je pensais que tu voulais exprimer la durée totale de la réunion. Le problème que je soulevais n'était donc pas sur l'utilisation de "*durant  une heure"* ou "*d'une heure"*, mais bien sur le mot "*prolonger*", qui  exprime forcément un supplément de temps. J'aurais dû dire que cela était valable avec les deux propositions!
Désolée de t'avoir dérouté!


----------



## Xence

Ravenclaw said:


> C'est vrai que ce n'était pas trop clair.



Ça ne l'est toujours pas pour moi, et je dois avouer que l'explication de Maître Capello ne m'a pas convaincu, à vrai dire.

Certes, le verbe _se prolonger_ indique une durée plus longue que prévue, mais rie ne dit que son objet porte exclusivement sur le supplément temporel et non sur l'ensemble de la durée (temps prévu + temps supplémentaire). Si je m'en tiens à la définition du Trésor (_se prolonger = d__urer plus longtemps qu'il n'était prévu ou prévisible_), je n'y vois rien qui m'oblige à adopter le point de vue de MC.

D'autre part, je lis un tas de phrases dans la littérature classique et moderne qui vont plutôt dans le sens de la durée totale.



> Ce spectacle, qui *s'est prolongé* pendant plusieurs minutes, avait laissé sur les visages une impression qu'il serait difficile de caractériser.
> Source





> La nouvelle liturgie, qualifiée plus tard de protestante, s'est imposée en s'imposant à la liturgie médiévale, comme une antithèse à la thèse correspondante. L'affrontement *s'est prolongé* durant sept ans, avec des moments de heurts violents et d'accalmie relative.
> Source





> Ce que nous venons de dire est le résumé exact du débat qui n'a cessé d'occuper depuis quinze jours les trois quarts de nos feuilles publiques. Cela nous paraît fort intéressant à savoir. Mais quand le débat *se prolongerait* pendant quinze mois, comme il *s'est prolongé* pendant quinze jours, nous ne serions pas sûrs de parvenir à y comprendre quelque chose.
> Source


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Certes, le verbe _se prolonger_ indique une durée plus longue que prévue, mais rie ne dit que son objet porte exclusivement sur le supplément temporel et non sur l'ensemble de la durée (temps prévu + temps supplémentaire). Si je m'en tiens à la définition du Trésor (_se prolonger = d__urer plus longtemps qu'il n'était prévu ou prévisible_), je n'y vois rien qui m'oblige à adopter le point de vue de MC.


Mais puisque la définition dit bien « plus longtemps qu'il n'était prévu ou prévisible », il y a clairement la notion que le complément de temps ne va caractériser que le temps excédentaire.

Quant à tes exemples, ils ne me convainquent pas vraiment. On y dit seulement qu'un événement qui devait être ou que l'on pensait bref, de durée négligeable, a finalement duré beaucoup plus longtemps que prévu (temps prévu négligeable + temps supplémentaire ≈ temps supplémentaire).


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Mais puisque la définition dit bien « plus longtemps qu'il n'était prévu ou prévisible », il y a clairement la notion que le complément de temps ne va caractériser que le temps excédentaire.


On trouve la durée totale excessive, sans forcément pouvoir ou vouloir quantifier la partie excédentaire. Les exemples de Xence me semblent convaincants, mais en voici d'autres :

Ma mère eut alors deux ou trois crises d'épilepsie qui la laissaient dans une espèce de coma léthargique, qui pouvait se prolonger pendant une journée entière. (Marguerite Duras)
la guerre d'Indochine a pu se prolonger pendant huit ans parce que l'opinion s'en est longtemps désintéressée (Mendès-France) [rappel historique : la guerre d'Indochine a duré huit ans]
J'en ai conçu un sentiment de culpabilité, qui s'est prolongé pendant une bonne semaine : je me suis accusé d'indifférence à l'égard des drames que vivaient mes parents, quand bien même ce fût par leur propre faute. (Alain Bosquet)
C'est une douleur à type de tiraillement, de pesanteur survenant cinq à dix minutes après la selle, et pouvant se prolonger pendant une ou deux heures. (Encyclopédie méd. Quillet)
Les frictions au mercure peuvent alors commencer, avec toute leur efficacité ; elles se prolongent pendant un mois au bout duquel deux purgations et une saignée doivent chasser les dernières humeurs morbifiques. (Michel Foucault)
On peut remarquer qu'il s'agit dans tous ces exemples de situations désagreables, pour lesquelles n'importe quelle durée serait perçue comme excessive, mais on ne peut pas dire que la durée prévue/prévisible (d'une guerre, d'un traitement médical, etc.) soit négligeable.


----------



## Donaldos

Je trouve qu'une définition particulièrement prudente est celle de Larousse :



> Faire durer quelque chose plus longtemps, en augmenter la durée (de tant) : L'opposition a prolongé le débat jusqu'au matin.



Notez en particulier le comparatif  _plus longtemps_ employé de façon absolue, sans référence à une durée "prévue" ou "prévisible". Je pense que la difficulté réside en partie dans la façon dont on définit cette durée de référence.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans la plupart des exemples que tu donnes, CapnPrep, l'emploi de _se prolonger_ me semble impropre et il vaudrait mieux employer _durer_ ou autre synonyme. Dans les autres, on se retrouve dans le même cas que les exemples cités par Xence : une durée prévue négligeable.


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> Quant à tes exemples, ils ne me convainquent pas vraiment. On y dit seulement qu'un événement qui devait être ou que l'on pensait bref, de durée négligeable, a finalement duré beaucoup plus longtemps que prévu



Admettons.
Ceci ne répond toujours pas au questionnement de Pure_Yvesil, qui est le véritable sujet ici : le choix de la préposition après le verbe _se prolonger_ est-il indifférent ?
Peut-on remplacer les prépositions dans les exemples des posts 15 et 17 par la préposition _de _?


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Peut-on remplacer les prépositions dans les exemples des posts 15 et 17 par la préposition _de _?


Non, sans doute pas. En tout cas, ce n'est pas la préposition que j'emploierais dans ces phrases. Reste que, comme je l'ai laissé entendre précédemment, je n'utiliserais pas non plus _se prolonger_ dans ces exemples…



> Ceci ne répond toujours pas au questionnement de Pure_Yvesil, qui est le véritable sujet ici : le choix de la préposition après le verbe _se prolonger_ est-il indifférent ?


Si la durée indique clairement la prolongation et non le temps total, les prépositions _de _et _durant_ (voire _pendant_, mais c'est un autre débat) sont équivalentes.

_La réunion s'est prolongée *durant/d'*une heure_.

Cela dit, la préposition _de_ a le mérite de lever toute ambiguïté quant au sens puisqu'elle ne peut introduire la durée que de l'extension de temps et non du temps total.


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, la préposition _de_ a le mérite de lever toute ambiguïté quant au sens puisqu'elle ne peut introduire la durée que de l'extension de temps et non du temps total.



Je n'aurais pas dit mieux !


----------

